# Where to find 9 mm blanks in a hurry?



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey guys, would like to know if anybody knows where I can buy 9 mm blanks for my S&W 9 mm. My church is having an ALICE training session this coming Saturday and the Instructor asked me If I could get some blanks because he wants me to be the shooter for this. I have looked everywhere and have not been able to find any. If you guys have any suggestions or places to go I'm all ears. Thanks.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Might be a little short notice to get it online by Saturday. Sportsmen Guide says 3-7 days.
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/ppu-9mm-standard-blank-ammo-50-rounds?a=1581649

You might have an easier time finding 22lr blanks. Fin might even have them. Thier used alot in dog training. Going need a 22 revolver most likely. They'd be plenty loud enough plus I'm not sure how well 9mm would cycle in an auto pistol. Your not getting the pressure you get out of live ammo to cycle the slide. I could be wrong.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Actually Cabelas carries 22lr blank ammo in store. Don't know where your at if you have one close.
https://www.cabelas.com/product/KENT-PRO-TRIAL-FIELD-BLANKS/1909959.uts?slotId=0


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

loweman165 said:


> Actually Cabelas carries 22lr blank ammo in store. Don't know where your at if you have one close.
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/KENT-PRO-TRIAL-FIELD-BLANKS/1909959.uts?slotId=0


I have 22 blanks, but no starter pistol to use with them and cabelas does not sell starter pistols.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

loweman165 said:


> Might be a little short notice to get it online by Saturday. Sportsmen Guide says 3-7 days.
> https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/ppu-9mm-standard-blank-ammo-50-rounds?a=1581649
> 
> You might have an easier time finding 22lr blanks. Fin might even have them. Thier used alot in dog training. Going need a 22 revolver most likely. They'd be plenty loud enough plus I'm not sure how well 9mm would cycle in an auto pistol. Your not getting the pressure you get out of live ammo to cycle the slide. I could be wrong.


would have to install a blank adapter to make it work.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I made a mistake, the blanks I posted a link to at Cabelas are 12 gauge blanks. Those might be a little too much if your training indoors.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

I found a place to get a blank gun and blanks. Thanks for your help guys. i was chatting with a rep from cheaper than dirt that gave me a web site to go to that sells blank guns and blank ammo. Its called maxarmory.com


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

When I was in 9th grade, I took the new hunters education course at school after hours. The instructor was showing us various guns and handed a rifle to a kid in the front row. 
He kept talking and got the rifle back from the kid. 
As he continued speaking to us he pulled the trigger and fired off a blank. We all about jumped out of our pants. The rifle of course was pointed in a safe direction as one should never point a weapon at someone or something you don’t intend to shoot. 
He was making a point that one never knows whether a gun is loaded or not. If someone hands you a gun, the first thing you do is to check to make sure there isn’t a round in the chamber. 
I’ll never forget that. 
Imagine doing that at a school nowadays. 
I’m glad you found your blanks.


----------

